# Not pretty but works



## Rodnboro (Dec 11, 2013)

My $30 rack built out of a goat panel and 2x4's.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

I love it. I saw a multi million dollar home on HGTV that did a hign end wine room out of these panels in the entire room but they were decked out with very fancy trim work.


----------



## dangerdave (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice, Rod. Good use of space!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 11, 2013)

I love it! What did you use to secure the panels to the 2x4's?


----------



## buckhorn (Dec 11, 2013)

RodnBoro -- Looks good. Couple questions:
1. Were your panels originally black or did you paint them?
2. What size squares are in the panel?
3. How far apart are your panels placed?
4. Are the panels at the same level up and down -- and the bottles laid across them to give a "natural tilt"?

-Brian


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 11, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> I love it! What did you use to secure the panels to the 2x4's?



I attached them with 3 short pieces of metal plumbers strap on each post and then used coax cable clamps on the other rails to keep them straight and from rattling. I also attached wooden blocks at the bottom of each post for the racks to rest on.


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 11, 2013)

buckhorn said:


> RodnBoro -- Looks good. Couple questions:
> 1. Were your panels originally black or did you paint them?
> 2. What size squares are in the panel?
> 3. How far apart are your panels placed?
> ...



1. Painted with spray paint
2. 4" x 4"
3. 8 1/2 inches
4. Panels are same level up and down. They are spaced where the front panel will catch the neck of the bottles giving the tilt needed.
This is a goat panel which is 5ft x 16ft. I cut 2 4ft sections and made the rack 4ft tall by 5 ft wide. I was afraid making it taller would make it top heavy. I have enough left to make another rack slightly smaller.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice work Rodnboro. Are you limited to Bordeaux type bottles or will Burgundy work also?


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 12, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Nice work Rodnboro. Are you limited to Bordeaux type bottles or will Burgundy work also?



Both will work, but Bordeaux work better. That's what I mostly use anyway. I wish the 1500 ml size would fit, but I'll have to keep them elsewhere. I like to use those with my Dragon Blood.


----------



## richmke (Dec 12, 2013)

Brilliant. Can you post a close up pick of one side where the panel meets the wood. You have described it, but a picture is worth 1,000 words (ok maybe a 100 in this case).


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 12, 2013)

richmke said:


> Brilliant. Can you post a close up pick of one side where the panel meets the wood. You have described it, but a picture is worth 1,000 words (ok maybe a 100 in this case).


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 12, 2013)

Really nice, I've seen a version or two on this site before but I think your framed freestanding is a great twist. You could do this in just about any size or shape you need not to mention as simple or fancy as you like. Great job, a couple of these will have to find life in my wine area in the future.
Mike


----------



## jswordy (Dec 18, 2013)

Where on Earth did you find an under-$30 goat panel? They are $58 here.


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 18, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Where on Earth did you find an under-$30 goat panel? They are $58 here.



I paid $44.00 for the goat panel. They are being discontinued at our local Tractor Supply. I was figuring the price on the wine rack by using half of the panel and the boards. I have enough of the panel left to make another.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep, that's the $58 price I quoted, at TSC. Thanks.


----------



## DaveL (Dec 22, 2013)

Very Nice . I did a similar with wwf reinforcing. Openings are 6 inches. Definetly a great way to make an industrial/ modern rack.


----------



## spaniel (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## waterloowino (Feb 13, 2014)

Great job! My wife and I have been trying to come up with an inexpensive way to store wine, I think this will work for me. Hope you don't mind me stealing your idea.


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 14, 2014)

Sure Waterloowino, I actually copied a similar rack. If you make a free standing, I wouldn't make it any taller or wider though. When it's full, the middle tends to sway a little more than I like.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## garymc (Feb 22, 2014)

Will the 1.5 bottles not fit in the 4" holes? If they do, you could make the second rack with the two panels a few inches farther apart.


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 23, 2014)

garymc said:


> Will the 1.5 bottles not fit in the 4" holes? If they do, you could make the second rack with the two panels a few inches farther apart.




They will not fit. I wish they would.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DaveL (Feb 24, 2014)

use 6x6 wwf its $12 a sheet and will fit 1500s


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 2, 2015)

Excellent idea here. I'll be making one of these before too long. Almost two years later and the goat fence is still $58 for that same size piece.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 2, 2015)

I am thinking of making two racks out of goat panel. One in from of the other. I plan on reaching through to get the back bottle. Anyone think this would work.


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 2, 2015)

If they line up I don't see how it could be an issue unless you have really short arms! I think you'll have to constantly be moving bottles around to get to stuff in the back or rotating the new stuff to the back to age. On the other hand if you put the good stuff in the back to age and put the quick stuff in front it might keep you from grabbing the good stuff too soon.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Oct 2, 2015)

Great idea this is what I may make this coming winter


----------

